# Saint James Infirmary



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Playing with a new microphone, an Apogee Mic+ and my MacBook Air. It's way better than the built in mic. Now I just have to figure out how to use it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2019)

I sometimes jam with an older gentleman that enjoys playing this song too.
I'll play the guitar while he blows a funeral dirge on trumpet for lead.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I sometimes jam with an older gentleman that enjoys playing this song too.
> I'll play the guitar while he blows a funeral dirge on trumpet for lead.


This is by far the best I’ve heard with a trumpet lead on this song.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Yet another version. I really like this one.


----------

